# teaching a young karateka



## Blade96 (Apr 26, 2010)

Read this in a book I have. I thought it is nice to post here.

A young man once travelled across Japan to attend the school of a famous  karate instructor. When he arrived at the school, he met the sensei.  "what do you wish" he asked. 

The young man replied, "I wish to  be your student and be the finest karateka in the land. How long must I  study?"

"Ten years" was the answer.

"long time" the man  said. "what if I studied twice as hard as the rest?"

"twenty  years" said the sensei.

"What!" said the man. "well what if I  practice day and night with all my effort?"

"Thirty years" the  sensei replied.

"How i it that if I say i will work harder, you  say it will take longer?" asked the bewildered young man.

"because,"  answered the Sensei, " the answer is clear. When one eye is fixed upon  your destination, there is only one eye left with which to find the  Way."


----------



## Master K (May 5, 2010)

Very nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seasoned (May 5, 2010)

Yes, I will second this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand completely.  
I wish I could, it seems so interesting!


----------

